# Where will Iverson land?



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Let us know which team u think A.I. will end up going to...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Minnesota better get this done.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Minnesota better get this done.



Word. I personally don't care where he goes, but I can def. see A.I. and K.G. together


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

twolves are most likely to get him atm


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> twolves are most likely to get him atm


Wrong.

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16199928.htm


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

He's going to the Clippers people!


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16199928.htm


Haven't seen that article yet...Good lookin out man.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

clippers seem like the best possible destination (they have more to offer). maybe celtics, but they don't have much to offer.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

I think Cassell and Livingston would hate to have A.I. on their team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Timberwolves said they weren't going to trade for him. Not only that, but SunsFan I believe in order to get AI, Livingston would undoubtedly have to go to Philly. There really aren't that many teams with the manpower to trade for this guy, it's probably going to be a couple of weeks of struggling to get the best deal they can. Unfortunately because of the way this has taken place, the Sixers have zero leverage besides the fact that they have a future hall of famer who still is a hell of a ball player. Where we end up? Well my list of potential suiters

-Timberwolves - Yeah they said they were out, but KG really wants him. They are really very unlikely because they just don't have anyone to trade for him sans KG.

-Clippers - Although according to a team source the Clippers aren't interested (link below) They have Livingston and Maggette plus some fillers to offer up. But not sure AI fits all that well with the Clip-show. Especially on a team that runs it's offense through Brand. 

-Mavs - They have the most movable pieces. They have Harris, Terry, Stackhouse, Dampier, Howard etc. All these guys could possibly be involved. Although I think Mark is pretty happy with the current roster they have, they really have no reason to trade for him.

Kings - Geoff Petrie is a relatively boring GM, and usually doesn't really do anything trade wise. But the Maloofs may not exactly be happy with the Kings sucking right now, and like last season with Artest may go over Petries head and get it done. Kings really only have a couple of players to offer, one being Bibby, and then a filler such as Reef, Kenny, or Francisco Garcia would have to be involved. Kings won't part with K-Mart. 

Pacers - Nobody has really mentioned the Pacers. I'm sure the Sixers don't want AI here, but I just don't see why they wouldn't want him. How they'd acquire him? Not quite sure, but he'd be good there.

Celtics - Probably the most probable suiters. Danny Ainge loves big trades, and this one is pretty damn huge, and apparently it went pretty damn close to going down in the offseason.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippernotes9dec09,0,2762170.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hopefully Minnesota despite the article.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Minnesota said that pretty fast. Wait til the pressure is on, they'll at least talk to the Sixers, I know it.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Zero Hero said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Timberwolves said they weren't going to trade for him. Not only that, but SunsFan I believe in order to get AI, Livingston would undoubtedly have to go to Philly. There really aren't that many teams with the manpower to trade for this guy, it's probably going to be a couple of weeks of struggling to get the best deal they can. Unfortunately because of the way this has taken place, the Sixers have zero leverage besides the fact that they have a future hall of famer who still is a hell of a ball player. Where we end up? Well my list of potential suiters
> 
> -Timberwolves - Yeah they said they were out, but KG really wants him. They are really very unlikely because they just don't have anyone to trade for him sans KG.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe Boston will pick him up now, since they didn't get him in the offseason.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Minnesota said that pretty fast. Wait til the pressure is on, they'll at least talk to the Sixers, I know it.


Good point


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Minnesota said that pretty fast. Wait til the pressure is on, they'll at least talk to the Sixers, I know it.


Who do the T-Wolves have to offer for AI? Ricky Davis? Mike James? Jaric? Come on... I know the Sixers don't have much leverage, but I'm sure they could get a better deal than that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AI wants to go to Boston or Chicago apparently. I can't see the Bulls aquiring him because he's the anti-thesis of what they are. Though if they got him, he would solve a HUGE hole in the teams offensive makeup by actually having someone who goes inside. So I hope he doesn't go there.

I think he and Paul Pierce will be a disapointing duo.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think he won't be traded for a month or two, and then he'll get trade for junk to someone like the Pacers.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

<SunsFan> said:


> I think Cassell and Livingston would hate to have A.I. on their team.


One or both those players will not be there if A.I comes over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Pacers could put something together for him. He would make them elite again.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Noone has mentioned Memphis. Although they are probably content with riding this out until Gasol gets back, Philly would have to be happy with an expiring Eddie Jones contract and Chucky Atkins (also expiring). I doubt Philly thinks they can win now due to any trade they can manufacture for Iverson. Teams are already dropping out of contention. If it gets to be a last resort, will they rebuild? Would Memphis want Iverson, with or without the contract?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Zero Hero said:


> Who do the T-Wolves have to offer for AI? Ricky Davis? Mike James? Jaric? Come on... I know the Sixers don't have much leverage, but I'm sure they could get a better deal than that.


Davis, Blount, Hudson/James, Foye, picks. They can't get a much better than that with like 2 months of wiggle room, if that.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> One or both those players will not be there if A.I comes over.


Yeah, probably


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Davis, Blount, Hudson/James, Foye, picks. They can't get a much better than that with like 2 months of wiggle room, if that.


Mike Bibby and Reef? Jason Terry, Harris, Dampier? Livingston Maggette? Telfair West Wally Jefferson Perkins? Tinsley, Harrington, Granger, Harrison? All those potential deals are better than anything the T-Wolves could offer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Zero Hero said:


> Mike Bibby and Reef? Jason Terry, Harris, Dampier? Livingston Maggette? Telfair West Wally Jefferson Perkins? Tinsley, Harrington, Granger, Harrison? All those potential deals are better than anything the T-Wolves could offer.


But how many of those are going to happen?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> But how many of those are going to happen?


Just one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> But how many of those are going to happen?


Well this is all speculation. So when I say things it's specifically based on odds. Odds are that someone that wants AI can offer a better deal than that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Unless the Sixers really like Foye, I don't understand that deal. Why would they want Ricky Davis? Or Mark Blount?

Chicago can EASILY make a deal for Iverson. Gordon, Nocioni, and PJ Brown's expiring with the Knicks pick has to be as good as anything they can get from anyone else. Unless they really like Telfair or Jefferson.

If the Bulls want AI, they could have the deal done yesterday.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Wasn't Blount already on the Sixers before??


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I highly doubt that Minny can pull a trade off without a third team involved.
Just mesing with the trade checker, how does this trade look?? Miami desperately needs to address their PG issue and Mike james can be great or them with all his experience and is a significant upgrade over Posey. But is this arttractive enough for Philly.

to Philadelphia:

Randy Foye
Ricky Davis
Marko jaric
Eddie Griffin
Miami 08' 1st round pick
Minnesota 09' 1st round pick

to Heat:

Mike James
Bracey Wright
Minnesota 08' 2nd round pick

to Minnesota:

Allen Iverson
James Posey
Kyle korver


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow. That would be an interesting trade.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Noone has mentioned Memphis. Although they are probably content with riding this out until Gasol gets back, Philly would have to be happy with an expiring Eddie Jones contract and Chucky Atkins (also expiring). I doubt Philly thinks they can win now due to any trade they can manufacture for Iverson. Teams are already dropping out of contention. If it gets to be a last resort, will they rebuild? Would Memphis want Iverson, with or without the contract?


The thing about that is that Jerry West has his hands tied due to the ownership dilemma, and is having a hard time getting approval for _any_ types of move. A trade of this magnitude seems unlikely until the new ownership moves in.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Mateo said:


> The thing about that is that Jerry West has his hands tied due to the ownership dilemma, and is having a hard time getting approval for _any_ types of move. A trade of this magnitude seems unlikely until the new ownership moves in.


Ahh, I knew nothing about that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Samael said:


> I highly doubt that Minny can pull a trade off without a third team involved.
> Just mesing with the trade checker, how does this trade look?? Miami desperately needs to address their PG issue and Mike james can be great or them with all his experience and is a significant upgrade over Posey. But is this arttractive enough for Philly.
> 
> to Philadelphia:
> ...


 
I don't see Riley giving up Posey for Mike James. Who the hell is Bracey Wright and why would they want a 2nd round pick? Not happening for Miami IMO.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Probably some team that nobody is predicting he will end up at. Like the Grizzlies or something.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a feeling that Iverson will be in a Mavs jersey by the end of all of this. They simply have the most desirable pieces to put together. Works for AI too that's almost a guaranteed ring for him if goes to Dallas.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The standing offer is Harris, Stack, two picks and 7M. Let's Get'r done.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

For starters, the Sixers want to send him West if possible, and I do think there is a good chance Philly drags this out a bit, and doesn’t trade him for a while. 

I think there are 4 contenders in this thing. I could be way off, but these are just a few possibilities. 

*Kings-* I could definitely see the Maloof's having a strong interest in a big name like Iverson. A package would include either Bibby or Martin. Would Iverson even accept a trade to Sacramento? For a team that is going to have a tough time making the playoffs, it may be time to take a shot.

*Seattle-* They have the pieces and a few players that might want to be traded, but again, would Iverson go to the Sonics? A package consisting of Rashard Lewis and Watson and maybe a little something else might get it done. 

Clippers- Maggette/filler/draft picks? Not likely. 

Griz- I take back what I said. They have a shot. A package with Mike Miller, Warrick, and a few contracts would be a decent offer. 


Wolves- Simply don’t have the players. Billy King would have to be the dumbest man alive to do a deal straight up with Minnesota. The Wolves will make multiple offers, but I don’t see how it can happen, unless no other team wants him.


*Boston- *Boston wants this deal and they may end up winning it in the end. The problem right now has to be the Sixers wanting either Gerald Green or Delonte West. Two players the Celtics are very high on. A package might include Telfair or Rondo, Jefferson or Perkins, and Wally. 


*Bulls-* The Bulls have the players to land Iverson whenever they want. Do the Bulls want him though. A deal would include Ben Gordon for sure, and probably Deng or Nocioni, and PJ Brown to make the money work.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

So if Iverson goes to Dallas, what happens to Jason Terry?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dallas should do it. It would be interesting to see Iverson play with Dirk. I personally think it would be a disaster, but it would be a good litmus test to see if Iverson could play with an actual legit superstar, which I don't believe he can.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> I personally think it would be a disaster, but it would be a good litmus test to see if Iverson could play with an actual legit superstar, which I don't believe he can.


You and me both pal. In fact, I'd like to see him paired with the best player possible in KG. KG is a great player but will defer to Iverson and let him shoot his 25+ shots a game and the Wolves will be better but won't win anything. Then, both KG and Iverson will be demanding a trade out of Minnesota and some other ******* superstar (pseudo in Pierce's case) will publicly beg for Iverson as though proposing a hand in marriage.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pinball said:


> You and me both pal. In fact, I'd like to see him paired with the best player possible in KG. KG is a great player but will defer to Iverson and let him shoot his 25+ shots a game and the Wolves will be better but won't win anything. Then, both KG and Iverson will be demanding a trade out of Minnesota and some other ******* superstar (pseudo in Pierce's case) will publicly beg for Iverson as though proposing a hand in marriage.


...



> So if Iverson goes to Dallas, what happens to Jason Terry?


We have a small backcourt now, so it doesn't matter. He'll probably slide to Point and AI'll be the 2.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I guess I could see why Dallas would do this, but do they really want to tinker with a formula that they know can win a championship?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bballlife said:


> I guess I could see why Dallas would do this, but do they really want to tinker with a formula that they know can win a championship?


It's an interesting question. It's basically a question of whether we want to risk a formula we know is capable of getting us to a title for a player who's capable of helping us win it. It's all on how Iverson would fit. 

I think AJ could possibly rein him in. He turned Stack, Terry, and Dirk into better team players, and I'm not buying that AI can't be refined, especially in this last ditch situation. He needs a strong enough coach to break him down like Brown did, and I think AJ's one of those guys, being a former guard.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

bballlife said:


> Clippers- Maggette/filler/draft picks? Not likely.


Livingston and Rebraca would probably be in the trade as well. I think the clips have one of the best offers out there for the 76er's. You get Maggette who can be 20pt scorer and would be one of the tops to get to the free throw line. Livingston! Alot of people are still high on this kid. Remember he's only 21 and the last couple of games he's really starting to show his stuff. Billy King tried to get him last summer, so I wouldnt be surprised if he's still interested in him. Rebreca an expiring contract the 76ers would want. 76ers get Maggette a 20pt scorer and Livingston a potential superstar! Plus an expiring contract! And lets not forget they could still get Oden in the draft. I would do it if I was Billy King.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, i'd like to see AJ coach AI. might be some tensions there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

afobisme said:


> man, i'd like to see AJ coach AI. might be some tensions there.


Could be. But With Dirk here already, AI would be the one to go if problems got to hectic. I think AJ could save AI's career as far as giving him a whole new outlook on how to play. Of course I thought Cheeks would do the same thing.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The team that should be going after AI is Orlando. A package of Grant Hill, Pat Garrity, draft rights to Fran Vasquez, 2009 1st rounder, Keyon Dooling for AI, Korver and Alan Henderson.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

AI's really been banished hasn't he? We're not even allowed to talk about him in the General forum. Any thread that has a hint of AI in it is immediately moved.:sad:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i remember last year there were atleast 3 artest threads in the general...

but it seems that ai is becoming harder and harder to trade, given his style of play and contract... and the teams that seem to have the pieces already have a system or superstar in place and they dont want to ruin the chemstry...

it looks tougher and tougher to trade AI


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *afobisme*
> 
> maybe celtics, but they don't have much to offer.


Expiring contract in Ratliff and tons of young talent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i've spent way too much time following this over the last couple of days...
i think now its down to either e trade will happen before tuesday with boston, or after frday with the wolves so they are able to trade mike james.
the latest statement released "we've had better offers than we did in the off-season" and the sheer amount of teams rumored is just hype being created by sixers management IMO, trying to get teams to raise their own offers


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks have the best offer -

They can eat up AI and C-Web in one package.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Real GM tells me that something like this doesn't work, but I'm doubting that... why can't the Bobcats send Philly a couple young players (Ray Felton and Sean May) and a future first rounder, and nothing else? The Bobcats are seriously under the cap, so they can take on the salary right? This would NOT invoke the 25% trade restrictions right? Am I wrong? The Sixers get young players with serious promise, likely a high draft pick, and a ton of cap relief all at the same time. And the Bobcats get a reason for fans to come to games. Tell me AI doesn't want to play for Jordan.

And you still have Knight, Wallace, and Okafor there plus cap room next summer. I think that's a better situation for them now even though no one in Charlotte would likely admit it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

As a Blazer fan I'm sitting here, and though I want no part of AI on our team now, I could see Portland ending up being the 3rd team .

Philly is going to want youth and Expring contracts for AI. Boston has youth to trade but their filler (Wally) Doesn't expire. Portland meanwhile is sittingn with Magloire, who is supposedly on the Market and expires.

Something like
TO Philly
Magloire, Dixon, Telfair, Jefferson, Boston #1

To Boston
AI

To Portland
Wally


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

no way the bobcats could let MJ trade for iverson....
cant do that to a young developing team


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Why not? The more I look at the Bobcats, they seriously need a scorer. Yes, Adam Morrison will be that player in a couple of years but man this team is ready. They are one main threat scorer away from being a contender in the "L-eastern" conference.

If I was Philly I would listen to what Bobcats have to offer. They may want to trade either Brezec or May + two first rounder (this year and the other in a couple of years). They would save cap room, get a quality big man in replace of Webber and proably a top 10-12 pick this year.

I think many posters want AI going to Twolves and I wish for it to happen. Both of these players deserve more than what they got right now. Or you can replace Twolves with Boston. 

The only two teams that can seriously get back the most value for Iverson could be Charlotte, Boston and GS. The reason why I put GS there is because they do have some talent. Maybe trade Iverson for Jason Richardson? I don't know. 

The darkhorse of all this is the Knicks, a poster above us mention that the Knicks can just take both Webber and A.I for a bunch of players that they probably would mind getting. It all depends on how that idiot Billy King wants to go. 

Webber + AI

for

Frye
Malik Rose
Richardson or Crawford
Francis or Marbury
first rounder (heck, Isiah doesn't need them)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think AI would rather stay in Philly than go to Charlotte. The idea is to go to a BETTER team.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

futuristxen, and you don't think Charlotte is just one GREAT scorer away from being a contender in the Eastern conference? I believe they have the young role players that perfectly suits for Iverson.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Is there any update on the situation today?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Husstla said:


> Is there any update on the situation today?


ESPN is claiming Philly wants this to get done tonight.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

I'll take it! 

Chicago gets:
Allen Iverson
Philidelphia 1st round pick

Philadelphia gets:
Zach Randolph
Juan Dixon

Portland gets: 
Loul Deng
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown


----------



## kingjack (Dec 11, 2006)

I SAY HE LANDS IN TEXAS WITH BIG DIRK HERES Y 

JERRY STACKHOUSE AND AUSTIN CROSHERE, THEY FIT THE SALARY REQUIREMENTS. 

JERRY STACKHOUSE WAS INTIALLY THE HEART OF PHILLY BEFORE AI TOOK OVER 

PHILLY GMS PEFER TO TRADE AI TO WEST TEAM, PHILLY GMS DOESNT WANT TO SEE HIM 4 TIMES A YEAR AND END PHILLYS HOPE OF A PLAYOFF RUN.

DAllAS OFFENSE SCHEME WOULD FIT AI'S GAME THEY RUN AND GUN WITH DIRK, JASON, JOSH ALL LAUNCHING WHENVER THE SEE AN OPENING. AI'S USED TO TAKING 30 ATTEMPTS A GAME ANYWAYS. 

THE ONLY THING THAT WOULD MAKE THIS TRADE NOT HAPPEN WOULD BE IF THE GMS THINK MONEY IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN SKILL. THER GONNA TRADE AN MVP, SCORING CHAMP, STEALS LEADER. FOR A 30 YEAR OLD, 15 PPG IN STAKHOUSE AND A GUY THAT JUST HUSTLES FOR LOOSEBALLS AND SECOND CHANCE POINTS IN CROSHERE.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

kingjack said:


> I SAY HE LANDS IN TEXAS WITH BIG DIRK HERES Y
> 
> JERRY STACKHOUSE AND AUSTIN CROSHERE, THEY FIT THE SALARY REQUIREMENTS.
> 
> ...


Don't type with all caps, nobody will read it.


----------



## kingjack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dont Tell Wat I Can Do


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

people who type all in capps are compensating for a small penis....sorry its true.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> futuristxen, and you don't think Charlotte is just one GREAT scorer away from being a contender in the Eastern conference? I believe they have the young role players that perfectly suits for Iverson.



No. I think Charlotte's young players are overrated. I don't think they are much better than Philly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I have a feeling he'll end up in Boston alongside Pierce. I hope so, anyway...I don't really want him coming out West...well, I wouldn't mind if he came to Minnesota, but that's about it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> No. I think Charlotte's young players are overrated. I don't think they are much better than Philly.


I think that's crazy. AI is the best player among them all, but the Bobcats go way deeper than the Sixers when it comes to young players.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Somewhere soon, he's ruining my fantasy team!


----------



## kingjack (Dec 11, 2006)

Down


----------



## kingjack (Dec 11, 2006)

IosimCash said:


> people who type all in capps are compensating for a small penis....sorry its true.


WAIT HOW DO U KNOW THAT??????, AND NEXT TIME ASK ME IF I GIVE A SH*T


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

kingjack said:


> WAIT HOW DO U KNOW THAT??????, AND NEXT TIME ASK ME IF I GIVE A SH*T


Simmer down man. You don't wanted to get suspended before you even hit 20 posts.


----------



## kingjack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ras said:


> Simmer down man. You don't wanted to get suspended before you even hit 20 posts.


MY BAD DOG


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Gotta go with Minnesota or Chicago. We'll find out real soon though..


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i will say porland


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

latest reports have the favourites as boston, sac town and golden state... and apparently the deal should be done by tonight (tomorro night) depending on where you are i guess.

ersonally i still think itl be either minny or boston, and its starting to look like boston is favourite which to me is dis-appointing because i think kg and ai could make a run at a championship.... pierce and ai can not IMO


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Chicago won't trade for him, or at least they shouldn't. They want KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ics_warriors_and_kings_lead_hunt_for_iverson/

maggette package also being offered apparently


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

If somehow the clips could keep Livingston, that would have my approval! But where does it say about Maggette?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> If somehow the clips could keep Livingston, that would have my approval! But where does it say about Maggette?



http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../livingston_and_maggette_offered_for_iverson/

livingston is in the deal aparently, ive seen it somewhere else aswell... not just realgm.
sucks because livingston is really all philly would want, but a livingston/AI backcourt would be awesome, a tall passing pg and an undersized scoring machine


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah that'd be odd.. livingston would be the 6'7 ballhandler, iverson will be the 5'11 scorer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Word is he said he wasn't going to Charlotte so he killed the deal.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This whole situation is weird. 

Iverson is still one of the most potent scorers in the league, but it seems like the Sixers can't get a whole lot from him. Obviously, the Sixers are in a precarious situation, but you'd think more teams would be lining up for Iverson. Somehow, I don't think the "character" concerns that the media and fanbase have are playing a part in this either. I'm not sure what is causing all this, unless it is the fact that Iverson really isn't a perfect for any team in the NBA. I think the best fit might be Chicago, but Skiles hates Iverson. 

I hope something gets done soon though, in the best interest of all parties involved.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

clippers could look good with that deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What about Cassell? He might be a little salty.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Word is he said he wasn't going to Charlotte so he killed the deal.



I hate this so much. How can a player demand a trade, then balk when his team tries to trade him somewhere. As far as I'm concerned they should sit him and fine him. What players need to understand is that the team needs to do something that makes sense for them too.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I hate this so much. How can a player demand a trade, then balk when his team tries to trade him somewhere. As far as I'm concerned they should sit him and fine him. What players need to understand is that the team needs to do something that makes sense for them too.


How is Iverson denying them of that, and why the hell would he demand a trade just to go to a worse or comparable situation? In that case, he never would've demanded a trade. 

There are options out there for the Sixers, and that can coincide with Iverson's wishes. 

Also, don't abdicate the Sixer's front office from responsibility in this situation. This isn't just a case of Iverson being a jerk - Philadelphia has failed for years to put a team around Iverson that is capable of succeeding. When you look at the teams other stars have surrounding them, it is hard to explain what the hell went wrong in Philadelphia. Honestly, I think Iverson was ready to go two years ago when a market was out there for him, and at that point, both sides should've made it work. Now, seeing how pitiful his team is and realizing he is running out of time, he is finally making that demand. Had Philadelphia done a better job in putting a good product out on the floor, it never would've come to this point.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

on ESPN radio one of the head nba guys (think it was marc stein) said that the Kings had been the frontrunner most of yesterday and this morning, but they ran into trouble because the 76ers wanted Kevin Martin involved and didn't like any of the Kings other suggestions (a lack of young players, i guess).

so maybe they'll look harder at the clippers, warriors, and celtics proposals now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Warriors,Celtics and TWolves trying to get Charlotte,Bulls,Dallas and Clippers involved in 3 way deals for Iverson. All 2 way deal offers have been submitted. The 3 way or higher deals that teams are trying to concoct are due by noon today. Its either today or Friday....depending on if any players that were signed in the offseason are in the deal.
> 
> The Clippers DID NOT offer Shaun Livington, but did offer maggette.
> The Celtics DID NOT offer Jefferson or Green or Gomes in their offer.
> ...


Here's all I saw from a dependable source on another board.

Now I heard Aldridge said they're extending the window til 6 pm for one team to work a three-way or it's Sacramento for Bibby, Garcia, Williamson, and a 1.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

that's interesting. contradicts what i heard but it might just be that it's the best deal out there.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I just read at a Philly forum that Philly is targetting a Young Big man from the western conference. No mention of who or what team.

I'm prepared to think htough that the final deal will be one nobody saw coming.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I just read at a Philly forum that Philly is targetting a Young Big man from the western conference. No mention of who or what team.
> 
> I'm prepared to think htough that the final deal will be one nobody saw coming.


I think so too..I mean the public stuff we're hearing is so pathetic, some GM has to just jump in at the last second and throw something in that gets him. I bet that's how it's gonna go.

The Young big man sounds like Nene though.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> I think so too..I mean the public stuff we're hearing is so pathetic, some GM has to just jump in at the last second and throw something in that gets him. I bet that's how it's gonna go.
> 
> The Young big man sounds like Nene though.


Possible, but Nene is a BYC, so it would definately requirte a 3rd team. 

What if Philly has it's sights set higher?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Bynum????

Kaman????

Biedrins????

Could be Zach Randolph, but a 3rd team would need to be involved because Portland wouldn't want AI

Those are the only one's I can think of worth anything except for Aldridge, and he's not getting traded for AI


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Big man from the west? Its obviously Chris Kaman!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What about Zach Randolph?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's Diogu, and this helped sway me too. 

More board jacking. This is from a reliable source on another board, but if you don't believe in that type of poster, don't read.



> K......here is what he knows..was a 2 min conversation as he said its very busy and multiple scenarios still being explored.
> 
> Minny,GSW,SAC,BOS still in AI derby. Others still involved indirectly in 3 ways...didnt get into who they were.
> 
> ...


It's like I figured and Aldridge reported...the Warriors (and Wolves) are trying to fit their way in, otherwise it's Sac.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dirk.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portlands GM flew to Philly yesterday


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm staying out of it, I'm hearing too much different stuff. I'm taking a nap and hopefully he'll be somewhere else when I wake up :laugh:


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I just wanted to say that I have a feeling he'll end up in Boston alongside Pierce. I hope so, anyway...I don't really want him coming out West...well, I wouldn't mind if he came to Minnesota, but that's about it.


that would be great! i can see that happening alot. there were talks earlier. i mean sending wally,lafrentz,1st rounder, maybe a a throw in.

plus with Iverson as Telfairs mentor hes only gonna get better.

The Truth & The Answer...cant go wrong


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> that would be great! i can see that happening alot. there were talks earlier. i mean sending wally,lafrentz,1st rounder, maybe a a throw in.
> 
> plus with Iverson as Telfairs mentor hes only gonna get better.
> 
> The Truth & The Answer...cant go wrong


Lafrenz is a Blazer this year...Part of the Telfair to Boston deal.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Scratch the Kings



> Dec. 12 (Bloomberg) -- Remove the Sacramento Kings from the list of possible new teams for Allen Iverson, a former Most Valuable Player who has demanded a trade from the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ``We're staying away,'' Kings co-owner Joe Maloof said in a telephone interview. ``We're not going forward.''


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

As an AI and Philly fan, here's what I would want in return for any AI trade: 

A quality point guard,(or best avail star player) 2 expiring contracts, and a 1st Rd draft pick. 

And a big NOOOO to Boston! I don't know what I would do if Iverson ended up in Celtic green.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> As an AI and Philly fan, here's what I would want in return for any AI trade:
> 
> A quality point guard,(or best avail star player) 2 expiring contracts, and a 1st Rd draft pick.
> 
> And a big NOOOO to Boston! I don't know what I would do if Iverson ended up in Celtic green.


Dallas...
Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse, Croshere and a Dallas #1 pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Dallas...
> Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse, Croshere and a Dallas #1 pick.


I wish we would just do that, but Cuban doesn't want to deal Harris.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I thought Mark Cuban pulled the Mavs out of the running for AI?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> I thought Mark Cuban pulled the Mavs out of the running for AI?


Exactly, because he didn't want to trade Harris.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i've only read into this minimally, but the deal that realgm is talking about with golden state is intriguing. Barons stock is at an all time high, and they have young pieces they could move that could potentially get the deal done. without lookin at salaries, a bd/biedrins/foyle/1st for iverson/dalembert/green or something could be beneficial for both teams.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

it's after 6. guess the aldridge report was b.s.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mateo said:


> it's after 6. guess the aldridge report was b.s.



What Aldridge report?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

the one that said philly is taking the kings deal at 6 if no other teams come forward with a 3-way.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not sure yet...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mateo said:


> the one that said philly is taking the kings deal at 6 if no other teams come forward with a 3-way.



What does that have to do with Aldridge?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

he supposedly reported it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mateo said:


> he supposedly reported it.



ha, LOL I thought you meant LaMarcus Aldridge of the Blazers. I couldn't figure out why his name was being mentioned. Sorry


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

ohh, i was wondering why you were so curious about that.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL @ Mediocre Man


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

ESPN reports that the trade will be postponed until friday the 15th when all TRs of newly signed players expire.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

that blows.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Mateo said:


> that blows.


I know it sucks, but here's the thing though who's expiring TR are they waiting for exactly???

Cause with the recent teams involved Sac, Golden State, Denver, Minnesota. 

Most of the players involved in a trade package doesn't have a TR with the execption of Joe Smith (Denver) and Mike James (Minnesota) so could it be either Denver or Minnesota?? I don't know or it can even be for a third team.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

What is a TR? You mean trade kicker? yeah, that would seem to be good news for the Wolves.

Maybe they are going to package James for a pick to Detroit after all. And then send that pick with Foye + filler to Philly. Sounds like it could work, but would the Pistons give up a first round pick? Not sure.

That would leave a pretty scarce Wolves team, though.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> What is a TR? You mean trade kicker? yeah, that would seem to be good news for the Wolves.


or the Pacers?? They have alot of recently traded players and their names have been mention quite a bit on espn. In PTI said they were emerging as a contender for Iverson.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Samael said:


> I know it sucks, but here's the thing though who's expiring TR are they waiting for exactly???
> 
> Cause with the recent teams involved Sac, Golden State, Denver, Minnesota.
> 
> Most of the players involved in a trade package doesn't have a TR with the execption of Joe Smith (Denver) and Mike James (Minnesota) so could it be either Denver or Minnesota?? I don't know or it can even be for a third team.


Makes sense to wait for the TR to expire = more trade options.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Buecher is hearing rumblings of it being a 3 team deal with AI going to Denver, JR SMith and Magloire going to Philly and Nene going to Portland.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Clippers are willing to include Maggette as the centerpiece of a proposal for Iverson — the NBA's most valuable player in 2001 — and another of Philadelphia's perimeter players who could contribute in the Clippers' rotation, the team sources said. The 76ers, however, are determined to acquire Livingston in a trade — and that's a deal-breaker for the Clippers.

The Clippers have told the 76ers that Elton Brand, Chris Kaman and Livingston are not available. But other team members were included in the discussions. 



Quote:
In the off-season, the Clippers rejected the 76ers' proposal of trading Iverson for Maggette and Livingston, and Clippers officials Tuesday reiterated their unwillingness to send the fourth-year, 6-foot-7 point guard to Philadelphia, even for a four-time league scoring champion. The Clippers plan to offer Livingston a multiyear contract extension in the summer.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i got boston too get him, Al jefferson and Theo Ratliff sounds good for philly regarding cap relief. but the only problem with this trade is i think philly really want gerald green but boston wont give him up


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Samael said:


> I know it sucks, but here's the thing though who's expiring TR are they waiting for exactly???


Al Harrington's


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Buecher is hearing rumblings of it being a 3 team deal with AI going to Denver, JR SMith and Magloire going to Philly and Nene going to Portland.



What? I wonder what Portland would be thinking in doing that. I like Nene, but Randolph, Nene, Przybilla, Lafrentz Aldridge????? Where's all the minutes? Could Zach be on his way out?


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

how about new york? trade him for isiah thomas!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe Portland, they are finally getting out of cap hell. What do they do? Add an overpaid player like Nene. I feel that Denver should keep Nene just so they can watch him everyday for the next 6 years and question that signing. But if someone is that stupid to take him and his contract, then that GM is a bigger idiot than the one who gave him that contract.

As for Iverson, I just want to say this.

Whereever he goes, he must adjust his play style so he can play alongside with his new franchise teammate. If its Pierce, Garnett, Anthony or Brand, he MUST change his style. Since he was drafted, he never had a teammate that is a perrenial All star. It is now UP to him to change, no one else.

If he is the same ol Iverson, then all faults, blames and rants go on his shoulders. You ask for a trade, therefore you are committing yourself to a new playbook and understand that you aren't just option 1, 2 and 3 anymore. 

Thats why I said Charlotte was his BEST scenario because he could be option 1 and 1a. The components of a great team is there and the missing ingredient is a top flight scorer. Adam Morrison should be that player but it seems like he is another year or two away. Iverson could go in there and STILL PLAY his style of basketball without missing a beat. If he didn't nix that trade, I feel that Charlotte would be a top 6 eastern conference team this year and a top 4 next year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

thatsnotgross said:


> I can't believe Portland, they are finally getting out of cap hell. What do they do? Add an overpaid player like Nene. I feel that Denver should keep Nene just so they can watch him everyday for the next 6 years and question that signing. But if someone is that stupid to take him and his contract, then that GM is a bigger idiot than the one who gave him that contract.
> 
> As for Iverson, I just want to say this.
> 
> ...


Portland has lowered their salaries considerably, but they really aren't anywhere near being "out of cap hell".

They still have Randolph, Miles, LaFrentz, Przybilla for awhile, and Jack, Roy, Webster and Aldridge will comand serious money when those start to fall off.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm hearing Iverson to Denver, Camby to Chicago, PJ Brown to Denver. Not sure what Denver would give to Philly for Iverson, maybe Andre Miller, JR Smith, and Joe Smith?

Basically it'd be a salary cap move.

Because keeping Iverson, Melo, Camby, Nene, and K-Mart, just those 5 players = 64 million.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I'm hearing Iverson to Denver, Camby to Chicago, PJ Brown to Denver. Not sure what Denver would give to Philly for Iverson, maybe Andre Miller, JR Smith, and Joe Smith?
> 
> Basically it'd be a salary cap move.
> 
> Because keeping Iverson, Melo, Camby, Nene, and K-Mart, just those 5 players = 64 million.


That Deal really makes very little sense. PJ would have to be going to Philly for that to have much merit at all. Where did you hear this one?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

My god, Ben Wallace and Camby manning those rebounds. No team will grab an offensive rebound ever again. 

I don't see why Denver would trade Camby. He is the few players that can actually go 15 and 15 with 5 blocks any given time. How many centers can actually say that.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Portland has lowered their salaries considerably, but they really aren't anywhere near being "out of cap hell".
> 
> They still have Randolph, Miles, LaFrentz, Przybilla for awhile, and Jack, Roy, Webster and Aldridge will comand serious money when those start to fall off.



Thats fine, but compared to the days of Knicks territory in terms of salary. Sheesh, I wouldn't want to add more contracts. 

I still do not understand the signing of Miles and Joel Pryzbilla. I guess I will never understand it.

Magloire is coming off the books soon and Lafrentz in a couple of years. Hopefully there will be an idiot that wants to take Darius Miles.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Schilly said:


> That Deal really makes very little sense. PJ would have to be going to Philly for that to have much merit at all. Where did you hear this one?


Yeah, my bad, PJ Brown would be going to philly. It'd probably be something like the Bulls trading PJ Brown with their 07 pick (with proper protectioN), or the 2008 pick.

http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9868954

PG-Chris Duhon/Thabo Sefolosha
SG-Kirk Hinrich/Ben Gordon
SF-Luol Deng/Tyrus Thomas
PF-Andres Nocioni/Malik Allen
C- Marcus Camby/Ben Wallace

Its a shame that we're going to have to make a trade like this, but Ben Wallace just isn't cutting it. He doesn't play a lick of defense, is a crappy rebounder, and well, just generally crappy. I'd love to do a Ben Wallace and Duhon for Nene and Camby swap if that was possible, Ben Wallace just sucks.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Latest on AI:* Warriors ready to drop out, Denver leading the race, Philly only looking for cap relief.

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/16233289.htm


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

_"Late Wednesday night a source informed InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner that the Minnesota Timberwolves are the current favorite to trade for Allen Iverson. The source is on the Philadelphia side of the fence. In no way does this mean the Wolves are definitely landing him. The info is merely that right now, they've got the best shot." InsideHoops.com _


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So what, it'd basically be JR Smith going to Philly (if that even), and then a bunch of expiring contracts. The Camby deal would make more sense then.

So.

P.J. Brown DNP - Coach's Decision
M. Sweetney DNP - Coach's Decision

Basically, I could see.

Bulls Trade: 

PJ Brown


Bulls Receive: 

Marcus Camby

Denver Trades:

Marcus Camby
Joe Smith

Denver Receives:

Allen Iverson

Philadelphia Trades:

Allen Iverson

Philadelphia Receives:

PJ Brown
Joe Smith

Add maybe a Chicago first round 08 pick to Philly, and that could be the deal.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I heard Iverson said no to the Warriors deal, with a link to ESPN, but I'm still not positive on that one. If he didn't, and Billy King said no to Andris Biedrins, I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

socco said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
> 
> _"Late Wednesday night a source informed InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner that the Minnesota Timberwolves are the current favorite to trade for Allen Iverson. The source is on the Philadelphia side of the fence. In no way does this mean the Wolves are definitely landing him. The info is merely that right now, they've got the best shot." InsideHoops.com _


It really looks like Denver or Minny at this point. And the Denver deal might be crumbling soon. I just hope you guys don't pay too high of a price for AI in which there's almost nothing left worthwhile in your roster after the trade. We'll see how it unfolds.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if anyone caught the nets/bucks game they mentioned at half time the deal with minny is pretty much complete

take that for what its worth


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

THe longer this stretches the more I am conviced it will be Denver, and Nene is at this point what is slowing it down as he can't be dealt till friday.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> if anyone caught the nets/bucks game they mentioned at half time the deal with minny is pretty much complete
> 
> take that for what its worth


What is the minny deal?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's waiting till Friday to let Mike James go. I bet Detroit is involved somehow they want James back bad.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> It's waiting till Friday to let Mike James go. I bet Detroit is involved somehow they want James back bad.


So what is it? Foye and Detroits 1st rounder?

Personally I've gone full circle and am hoping for Denver. As much as I'd like to see him play with KG Denver is really the team that looks like it could contend if this happens.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Minny doesn't make sense, Aside from Foye they have no young talent really. And they have no expiring deals outside of Eddie "Keep your hands on the Wheel" Griffin.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Minny doesn't make sense, Aside from Foye they have no young talent really. And they have no expiring deals outside of *Eddie "Keep your hands on the Wheel" Griffin*.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Boston perhaps? trade him for Delonte West, Gerald Green, + Cash! I'd love to see Iguodala and Green Team up. That would be a high flying duo. And pierce and iverson shoot the lights out in Boston.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, the Heat has shown interest. we all know Pat Riley isnt afraid to pull the trigger....


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

According to Peter Vascey on NBATV, Minny is now out of the race while the Miami is really trying hard. I don't know what to believe in. I'm not even gonna think about it now until it happens, good luck to all.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hes coming to denver...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Samael said:


> It really looks like Denver or Minny at this point. *And the Denver deal might be crumbling soon*. I just hope you guys don't pay too high of a price for AI in which there's almost nothing left worthwhile in your roster after the trade. We'll see how it unfolds.


why do u think that? we have so much possibities to work with including our 2 1st round picks and 2 2nd round picks.

my favorite deal would be a 3-way with portland.
portland gets: nene
denver gets: iverson
sixers get: joe smith and jamaal magloire (both expiring)

id even throw in a 2nd pick for both portland and philly to sweeten the pot...


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

If Billy King isn't going to score any young players, and just get cap room, he should at least be getting a first rounder.....hopefully.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ras said:


> If Billy King isn't going to score any young players, and just get cap room, he should at least be getting a first rounder.....hopefully.


He will...His own. IF All Philly gets back is MAgloire and Joe Smith they will be terrible. It'd be pretty hard to imagine them not getting one of the top 3 picks.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

he already bought a house in LA


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

alexander said:


> he already bought a house in LA


That doesn't mean a whole lot. Players have Houses in different cities all the time.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> why do u think that? we have so much possibities to work with including our 2 1st round picks and 2 2nd round picks.


The reason I said that last night because Portland is hesistant to deal Magloire as a filler because they felt he had value but with most teams dropping out of the AI lottery. AI is pretty much a Nugget now unless Miami can find a way to screw things up for them. Melo + AI combo that'd be fun to watch!!


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Schilly said:


> That doesn't mean a whole lot. Players have Houses in different cities all the time.


just kidding

but honestly, the Clippers would be the best fit for Iverson, we desperately need offense and Iverson is THE ANSWER


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Schilly said:


> He will...His own. IF All Philly gets back is MAgloire and Joe Smith they will be terrible. It'd be pretty hard to imagine them not getting one of the top 3 picks.


Except the deal makes zero sense as even without Iverson they're over the cap, so they can't offer free agents anything more than the MLE to play for the worst team in the NBA, in a cold weather city with high taxes and no New York nightlife. They can just leave Iverson home and still collect a top 5 pick. If they're not getting a trade exception out AI, then there has to be a draft pick involved.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Except the deal makes zero sense as even without Iverson they're over the cap, so they can't offer free agents anything more than the MLE to play for the worst team in the NBA, in a cold weather city with high taxes and no New York nightlife. They can just leave Iverson home and still collect a top 5 pick. If they're not getting a trade exception out AI, then there has to be a draft pick involved.


I agree...I think Denver is the team he'll go to, with Nene going to Portland. I also think Philly will get JR Smith and a pick from Denver in the deal. IMO Denver is dreaming if they think they are going to get AI for Joe Smith and Nene.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just to add to it. I wouldn't be surprised if Dan Dickau is included in the deal going to Philly, and a small piece going to Portland...Nothing major just an alternaative to cutting a player.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver won't let JR Smith go, but they'll ante up with their 2 first rounders this year, in all likelihood.

Draft picks are more valuable right now to Philly as JR Smith is going to be more costly up front. The picks give them way too much flexibility to take JR Smith over the picks.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Good show...I didn't realize they had 2 1sts.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I agree...I think Denver is the team he'll go to, with Nene going to Portland. I also think Philly will get JR Smith and a pick from Denver in the deal. IMO Denver is dreaming if they think they are going to get AI for Joe Smith and Nene.


Denver wouldn't do it if both J.R. and Nene were involved, and Andre would have to be moved anyway. He can't coexist with Carmelo, so I doubt he'd do so with Iverson. Don't you think Philadelphia would be interested in Miller anyway?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Denver wouldn't do it if both J.R. and Nene were involved, and Andre would have to be moved anyway. He can't coexist with Carmelo, so I doubt he'd do so with Iverson. Don't you think Philadelphia would be interested in Miller anyway?


On paper yes, but when it comes to the $$$ aspect, probably not.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

What do you mean Dre can't coexist with Melo? They've been coexisting for years. The only issue they've had was the other day when Dre took the last shot instead of Melo.

Karl was quoted on the radio this morning in Denver saying that they'd play AI at the 2 guard spot.

However, imagine this small lineup:
Boykins
AI
JR Smith
Carmelo
Linas Kleiza

SPEED, BABY!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> On paper yes, but when it comes to the $$$ aspect, probably not.


Fair enough. 

Andre has about three years and 28 million left on his contract. The benefit would be that they'd receive a top tier point guard that could add some stability to the rebuilding process. But obviously, they would need some cap relief along with it, especially if Nene and his big contract were involved.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> What do you mean Dre can't coexist with Melo? They've been coexisting for years. The only issue they've had was the other day when Dre took the last shot instead of Melo.
> 
> Karl was quoted on the radio this morning in Denver saying that they'd play AI at the 2 guard spot.
> 
> ...


1. Don't believe anything Karl says. He's full of it. 

2. Carmelo and Andre have never gotten along. Andre hates passing Carmelo the ball. That's why you see Carmelo get visibly frustrated when Andre fails to get him the ball in the post. I'm surprised you haven't seen this. 

3. Take Kleiza out of the lineup. He has my vote for WPOY (worst player of the year) so far. I can count on one hand all the good things he's done on the court since the beginning of the season. He sucks this year.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Stop Hatin'. 

Kleiza's still young, and he's not bad. He just needs more time on the court to blossom.

Miller's been getting Melo the ball a lot...to the tune of 9.5 assists/game and 31.5 PPG. 

Much love.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just heard in Portland that Portland is wanting a little more back in return either a young player or a draft pick. I wouldn't expect a ton more. What's the thought on Diawara?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Diawara is nice. Probably Julius Hodge would be traded before Diawara would be let go. He's our Defensive SG who can hit the three.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we better not give diawara away!!! nene is enough portland! damn... haha


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Schilly said:


> I agree...I think Denver is the team he'll go to, with Nene going to Portland. *I also think Philly will get JR Smith* and a pick from Denver in the deal. IMO Denver is dreaming if they think they are going to get AI for Joe Smith and Nene.


wtf u smoking??????????


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> hes coming to denver...


btw, I WIN! wheres my prize?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> wtf u smoking??????????


Something that tells me that I doubt Philly will simply take expiring contacts for the NBA's leading scorer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It looks like it truly is going to be Denver-Philly. Now the main question is who is the 3rd team, the Bulls (Marcus Camby) or the Blazers (Nene).

Not sure about Blazers fans, but Bulls fans want this deal done, so we can add Camby to our frontline, and strengthen our interior defense.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

HEard this second hand but XM has a rumor tha is basically the Por/Den/Philly rumor with a condition that works like this.

Ok so the deal happens as rumored Nene to Portland, Jamaal to Philly etc.etc.....But with the condition that once Portland aquires a Disabled Player exception for Miles Injury they can use it to aquire a player, probably from Philly. Portland would have an exception of (half of Miles salary) 3.875mil x 125% + 100k to use in trade. That works out to 4.9 mil. It would enable Philly to reduce more Salary or get out of a contract without taking on players.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Ok so the deal happens as rumored Nene to Portland, Jamaal to Philly etc.etc.....But with the condition that once Portland aquires a Disabled Player exception for Miles Injury they can use it to aquire a player, probably from Philly. Portland would have an exception of (half of Miles salary) 3.875mil x 125% + 100k to use in trade. That works out to 4.9 mil. It would enable Philly to reduce more Salary or get out of a contract without taking on players.


a) It would $3.975Mil. 3.875Mil x *100%* + 100K,
b) Pretty sure it's not legal to have that be part of the agreement.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

socco said:


> a) It would $3.975Mil. 3.875Mil x *100%* + 100K,
> b) Pretty sure it's not legal to have that be part of the agreement.


A) You're right, my bad
B) wink wink...You are right they couldn't write it in, but that doesn't mean they can't agree to it in advance.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i hope AI ends up in denver, i was reading the article on www.realgm.com and there might be a three way trade with Denver, Portland and Philly


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

celtics apparently never even made an official offer.
90% of whats been released is total BS, trying to raise his value IMO.
the main report at the moment is AI to denver, PJ brown to philly and Camby to the bulls... obviously with some filler.
i still honestly think the wolves are front runners, all these rumors have just been made up, nothing really of substance.
well, we'll all find out tomorro


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Ugh, as a Nuggets fan I'm not sure I'd trade Camby for Iverson straight up. Not that Iverson isn't vastly more valuable than Marcus in terms of sheer talent. But Camby is one of the league's best rebounders and interior defenders. Denver would be left with no one to patrol the paint, and would have gone from having one of the league's best big man rotations to being a donut team. Who would start at center? Nene doesn't seem to want to play more than paltry minutes as the backup right now...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

i think the deal will happen today. i think it will either be denver, minnesota, or indiana.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Mateo said:


> *i think the deal will happen today. * i think it will either be denver, minnesota, or indiana.


I hope so...the suspense is killing me. I suspect Denver can offer the best package, but my gut is telling me he ends up in Minny.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

raptors have made calls offering cap space at the third team in an iverson trade. (roughly 2 mil)
they want a 'proven' scorer at either SG or SF, already set at point with tj and jose.. and their big man rotation is fine.


ricky davis anyone?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Latest out of Denver is Joe Smith to Philly, Najera to Dallas, and Austin Croshere to Philly...plus 1 or 2 of Denver's draft pix this year.

Denver has said they will not trade Camby.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Latest out of Denver is Joe Smith to Philly, Najera to Dallas, and Austin Croshere to Philly...plus 1 or 2 of Denver's draft pix this year.
> 
> Denver has said they will not trade Camby.


denver would walk away laughing if you get AI for smith and najera
great trade for the nuggets if it went down, i think they're in the hunt but i also think it'd take more than that


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> raptors have made calls offering cap space at the third team in an iverson trade. (roughly 2 mil)
> they want a *'proven' scorer at either SG or SF*, already set at point with tj and jose.. and their big man rotation is fine.
> 
> 
> *ricky davis anyone*?


:rofl2:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Well obviously, but it woudl also take both of our first rounders, which I think is STILL a steal.

Man, if this happens, Stan Kroenke will be dancing nude on the 16th Street Mall! Heck, I'd even join him1

No I wouldn't...but I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

alexander said:


> :rofl2:


lol man i never said what i think of him as a player.
but he scores, that much can be said at least


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Well obviously, but it woudl also take both of our first rounders, which I think is STILL a steal.
> 
> Man, if this happens, Stan Kroenke will be dancing nude on the 16th Street Mall! Heck, I'd even join him1
> 
> No I wouldn't...but I would be ecstatic.


gotta agree.
with the amount of teams apparently pulling out i think whoever it is that ends up landing AI, will rip the sixers off big time


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

As long as we don't have to give up JR Smith, Camby, or Melo I'll be fine.

I think JR is too young to include in any deal, and he's just reachign his potential scorign 17.4/game right now.

Our team without Camby is precariously thin up front. We need his defense and rebounding.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

a team with an iverson/melo/camby core is very dangerous and possibly a championship threat.

a team without camby doesnt threaten for a title, the look and play of that team with and without him is very different


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> As long as we don't have to give up JR Smith, Camby, or Melo I'll be fine.
> 
> I think JR is too young to include in any deal, and he's just reachign his potential scorign 17.4/game right now.
> 
> Our team without Camby is precariously thin up front. We need his defense and rebounding.


Can you imagine a starting 5 of Iverson, JR smith, Melo, Nene, and Camby? That would be just ****ed up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Can you imagine a starting 5 of Iverson, JR smith, Melo, Nene, and Camby? That would be just ****ed up.


how on earth would you defend that? lol


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> a team without camby doesnt threaten for a title, the look and play of that team with and without him is very different


True, Denver's high flying offense relies on a center that run and Camby is one of the best in the business.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

His nasty rebounding and shot blocking can't hurt you either.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Taht lineup would be dope, but if he comes out I'd expect this one:

Dre Miller
Iverson
Melo
Najera/Nene (whoever DOESNT' get traded)
Camby

You'd have JR Smith as 6th man, which woudl be NICE.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok SO supposedly Toronto is trying to get in on the mix now too....

How about this?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...7~1713~788~1707~498&teams=22~7~20~22~20~28~20


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> raptors have made calls offering cap space at the third team in an iverson trade. (roughly 2 mil)
> they want a 'proven' scorer at either SG or SF, already set at point with tj and jose.. and their big man rotation is fine.
> 
> 
> ricky davis anyone?


THe only cap spaace that Toronto could offer is Mo Pete. They couldn't take in Ricky Davis for Mo Pete without giving up another 600K or so in contracts.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

This isn't too big a deal, but I thought it was just interesting. Anyone else see this?



> Although he wanted to be traded, he never asked for a trade - which King confirmed days ago.


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/16243341.htm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please trade this guy already. I am sure he would rather be playing than sitting home right now.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Ok SO supposedly Toronto is trying to get in on the mix now too....
> 
> How about this?
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...7~1713~788~1707~498&teams=22~7~20~22~20~28~20




Magloire is a Toronto native who is hugely popular in Toronto, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to get him


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

i say he go play ball wit KG


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this just needs to happen already, king must know what he's going to do... does he expect some fantastic deal to be offered this late? every one is already on the table and it couldnt possibly take this long to decide who's offering the best package


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Can we just get this crap over with? This is taking way longer than it needs to.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Zero Hero said:


> Can we just get this crap over with? This is taking way longer than it needs to.


Aint that the truth.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i hope a deal comes out of left field to shock us all...i'm putting my money on milwaukee...


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

It's annoying because they claimed a deal would be done days ago. If they had just said he was on the trading block with no timetable we wouldn't be so impatient.

Argh.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

EGarrett said:


> It's annoying because they claimed a deal would be done days ago. If they had just said he was on the trading block with no timetable we wouldn't be so impatient.
> 
> Argh.


I wouldnt be as impatient if Iverson was playing, to hold him out of games and take this long to make a deal is unacceptable. He is not suspended. If this goes much longer I could see the players union getting involved.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> It looks like it truly is going to be Denver-Philly. Now the main question is who is the 3rd team, the Bulls (Marcus Camby) or the Blazers (Nene).
> 
> Not sure about Blazers fans, but Bulls fans want this deal done, so we can add Camby to our frontline, and strengthen our interior defense.


umm dont even think about it. camby is going no where...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

its gonna be a deal with the bulls. most likely najera and evans to chicago. pj brown and joe smith to philly. AI to denver. duhon, boykins, and hunter might all get swapped around as well...

as a nuggets fan, i kinda hate letting evans go. at first i was happy to keep nene, but really i hate his contract. hopefully we get to keep evans, if not, oh well...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If King doesn't find anything he likes, he will probably wait until the trade deadline where he might be able to get something better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if they hang on to him any longer without a trade happening (or even til the all star weekend, as reported) its so obvious that the sixers are simply tanking for the worst record... they have a 30+ ppg scorer sitting there doing nothin, not playing, not being traded... nothing


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is getting out of hand... King is one of the worst GM's i n the NBA. If I were a Philly fan after waiting this long, I would accept nothing less than an all star caliber player heading your way


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I wouldnt be as impatient if Iverson was playing, to hold him out of games and take this long to make a deal is unacceptable. He is not suspended. If this goes much longer I could see the players union getting involved.


I doubt the player's union gets invloved. The only way they would get involved is if he was unhappy with the playing time sitation, which, presumably he isn't.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

According to hoopshype, it's a race between Denver, Boston, and Minnesota who are all looking for expiring contracts to send Philly's way.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

If there's any justice in this world (which there might not be)...they'll find a way to send him to Minnesota so he and KG can get a chance to show what they can do and have a shot at a ring.

Denver would be good too, but Boston and Chicago...well that would just be more BS for the poor guy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm gonna say he ends up in Denver.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It depends entirely on who is able to land Magliore, so what is Portland looking for in trade?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> its gonna be a deal with the bulls. most likely najera and evans to chicago. pj brown and joe smith to philly. AI to denver. duhon, boykins, and hunter might all get swapped around as well...
> 
> as a nuggets fan, i kinda hate letting evans go. at first i was happy to keep nene, but really i hate his contract. hopefully we get to keep evans, if not, oh well...


Check my sig for all one needs to know about Reggie Evans


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> It depends entirely on who is able to land Magliore, so what is Portland looking for in trade?



Draft picks or young talent....preferably a SF IMO. Portland can't take on a ton of salary because it will cause them to go into the luxury tax. Another thing Portland might be looking for is someone to take Miles along with Magloire.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Draft picks or young talent....preferably a SF IMO. Portland can't take on a ton of salary because it will cause them to go into the luxury tax. Another thing Portland might be looking for is someone to take Miles along with Magloire.


Wally & Moobs for Miles & Magliore? :bsmile:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

who in the hell is moobs?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

or better yet, what the hell is a moobs?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> or better yet, what the hell is a moobs?


Moobs, aka B-Cup Scalabrine.


----------

